# Sore, red, swollen cuticles after a manicure



## Little_Lisa

I had a manicure yesterday and she waaay over manipulated my cuticles!! I hardly had any to begin with! She was just cutting fresh meat and they started to bleed right off. When she finished mutilating me, she told me to go wash all the blood off in the bathroom. By the time I came back they were bleeding again so she took some hand sanitizer on a wipe and rubbed at them. I can tolerate alot of pain but this was burning so bad and I kept telling her but she just continued anyways. I guess she was trying to protect herself from my blood not knowing me and in case I had something which I can understand but it still burned like heck. She should have been more careful to begin with! She told me to go home and put some Neosporin on them but I didn't have any so I applied my tea tree/vit. E and put some emu oil on top of that. I did that a few times last night and once this morning. They look ALOT better but are still sore to the touch. This girl always gives me awesome pedicures but I don't think i'll be letting her touch my hands again sense they are so sensitive. Most people i've had manicures from will knick me here or there but never this bad. Ugh!

Anyone else ever had this happen to them?


----------



## LVA

wow!! i was gonna ask if this is the first time she did your nails . omg , that 's awful Lisa, i have always had great nail experiences, i always try to cut my cuticles off @ home first b4 i go though. then i apply Vit E oil to it so the skin doesn't flake and look red and after a couple of days the cuticle area looks realli clean. I don't trust other ppl cutting my cuticles ... i'm a chicken

i hope your nails do better soon




but ... i'm realli curious to see how your manicure turned out ...



wanna share a pic?


----------



## alexxx!

yikesss. that same thing happened to me the FIRST time i got a manicure. i'm scared to get another one after going through that.


----------



## Jennifer

oh, my god! was she drunk?! LOL

that's never happened to me and i don't know what to do, but i hope they feel better soon!


----------



## MBenita

This is awful! I'm so sorry to hear that!

Keep applying the oils and get some hydrocortisone cream. The hydro

really helps with irritated tissues, both on top and under the skin.

Also, although this doesn't help you now



, I always get a "man's" manicure.

Pretty much, it isn't as damaging as a females could be and I use an otc cuticle

cream when I need too.


----------



## Little_Lisa

Originally Posted by *LVA* wow!! i was gonna ask if this is the first time she did your nails . omg , that 's awful Lisa, i have always had great nail experiences, i always try to cut my cuticles off @ home first b4 i go though. then i apply Vit E oil to it so the skin doesn't flake and look red and after a couple of days the cuticle area looks realli clean. I don't trust other ppl cutting my cuticles ... i'm a chicken 
i hope your nails do better soon



but ... *i'm realli curious to see how your manicure turned out ...



wanna share a pic?*





I like how it looks otherwise. I normally don't paint my nails and just leave them natural but I had her do a french manicure this time. I will try to take some pics later.
LOL Jen! Umm, maybe she was. Yesterday I called to say I was running about 5-10 minutes behind but was on my way. I asked for her and was told she wasn't coming in for another hour. I was like, "What!? I had an appointment!" I was already on my way and this place is in a little cow pokey town with nothing around so I just went ahead and waited for her. Atleast they had some good magazines to read while I waited. lol The whole time she did my nails she told me about her new man and how they'd been partying it up. He called her while I was there and on the phone she was like, "Are we going to da club tonight?" She's 33 and told me that he's 23 and when I asked where they met, she said at a stripclub. Oh, lord! *rolls eyes* Wonder how long that'll last?

Thanks for all the replies! MBenita, i've never heard of a man's manicure. I'll have to inquire about that next time, thanks.


----------



## KristieTX

Yikes! Sorry you had such a bad manicure, Lisa. They are supposed to be relaxing and it bites when you get sliced and diced instead. I remember I went in one time for acrylics and came out looking like I'd been in a knife fight.


----------



## Brownshugaz

omg why didn't you tell her to stop?!


----------



## Retro-Violet

one reason why i do my own nails insted.


----------



## mac-whore

Oh, HELL NO!!! lol.. Honestly, you should have totally gotten your money back. That is one of the ( if not THE ) worst things a manicurist could do to your hands and it's totally unacceptable. It's a health hazzard as well because, the same tool they cut you up with.. most likely, they cut the person before you up with as well. I've heard of alot of people getting really nasty infections from this but, unfortunately it happens all too often. I HATE when this happens to me and I've actually gotten up and left after being cut for the 2nd time. Usually this happens when they're rushing or just not paying enough attention to what they're doing.. so, it can definately be prevented.


----------



## goddess13

That sounds really terrible! I hope your cuticles get better soon


----------



## AngelaGM

I hope you asked for your money back. I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## LilDee

I hope you went back and complained! coz that's not right!

I don't want to sound like a know-it-all or anything but don't ever nip or let anyone nip at your cuticles! Unless it's "flapping about in the wind"

And your nail technician should have known this! She should only push back your cuticles and only nip away hangnails or loose floppy skin..

A lady once came to me with very thick cuticles.. she said they never used to be like that untill about a year ago and she takes care of her nails all the time! When I asked her what her manicure steps were, whe told me, _She razered away her whole cuticle_, So it's no wonder they are so thick now..

What we did instead was a series of mani's where i did lots of exfoliation, cuticle softening products, and i gave her a bottle of cuticle oil which she had to promise to use every day.. it was a huge improvement!

It's just that when you cut away your skin, it will build up even more to protect itself!

Like a callous, dont ever let anyone razer them off your feet! unless they are a doctor and have to do it for surgerie or something! it's better to file them off gradually..

haha sorry for the longwinded answer.. but i just couldn't it believe when i read it.. hope you go complain


----------



## MBenita

Quote:
_...but don't ever nip or let anyone nip at your cuticles! Unless it's "flapping about in the wind" __ And your nail technician should have known this! She should only push back your cuticles and only nip away hangnails or loose floppy skin.._

That's EXACTLY what a "Man's" manicure is...
_Thanks, Denise...you're not a "know it all", just very informed...



_


----------



## Little_Lisa

To those asking, I payed her but didn't tip.

My cuticles healed quickly with the tea tree oil/ emu oil combo i've been using regularly. I was so paranoid I was going to have a terrible infection so thank goodness I didn't.


----------



## mabelwan

That's really a bad experince! However, it's good to know that your cuticles are getting better now. I have never ever gone to a manicurist and it really scared me a lot after knowing this.


----------



## SwtValina

I'm glad your feeling better. I've definately have had my share of nightmare manicures. That's why I never never NEVER let them cut my cuticles. That's how infections occur, not just from their tools but also if your cuticles are cut, your skin can be exposed to any germs on basically anything you touch. Plus, they always grow back funny, uneven and ragged.


----------



## Aquilah

That sucks! I've never had a bad experience like that personally. I'm glad your cuticles are better though! Wow! Glad you didn't tip her, but I'd have still complained. I don't think you should've had to pay at all... Maybe it's time to find someone new?


----------



## dentaldee

man she sounds like a butcher!!! I hope this does not affect what your nails will be like as they grow out.............one time my sister got butchered like this and her nail was deformed b/c of the cuticle and it stayed messed up until the nail grew all the way from under the cuticle to the tip of her nailbed.....to months!! I hope it doesn't happen to you


----------



## Little_Lisa

Originally Posted by *dentaldee* man she sounds like a butcher!!! I hope this does not affect what your nails will be like as they grow out.............one time my sister got butchered like this and her nail was deformed b/c of the cuticle and it stayed messed up until the nail grew all the way from under the cuticle to the tip of her nailbed.....to months!! I hope it doesn't happen to you Ewww, I hope not either! My nails are very long and healthy looking. I hope they stay that way! They grow very quickly so if they are messed up atleast it won't be too long of a wait, hopefully.
For those of you that don't ever trim your cuticles, what do you do to eliminate them? I never have much to begin with so can I just put something on them myself w/o having to cut them?


----------



## Aquilah

Aren't there new cuticle creams out on the market that remove the dead cuticle w/out using anything to cut them? I believe there is... I don't even worry about it honestly... No manis here


----------



## Little_Lisa

Originally Posted by *Aquilah* Aren't there new cuticle creams out on the market that remove the dead cuticle w/out using anything to cut them? I believe there is... I don't even worry about it honestly... No manis here



That's what I was thinking but I wasn't sure since I just let them do their thing and usually don't pay attention to what they use when I get manicures. I'll have to get something to use at home so they won't have to mess with my cuticles next time. I'll look at Armstrong's next time I go.


----------



## mandy_

Ouch! Painful. I've had a few cuts here and there, but never so I was bleeding really bad or anything.

Hope your hands feel better soon!


----------



## Eragirl

Ugh! I had that happen to me before I went in for this television audition. I /never/ do anything with my nails typically. I mean, I'm too busy at home... But my voice coach referred me for an audition and basically just bullied me into doing it. ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> So! I wanted to look extra special and get nails put on!

I'd had them done before and never cared for them... But this time the guy butchered my fingers. It was depressing. He didn't even paint the white at the tips in the right places and you could see gaps where my real -lessthanwhitewhite- was. Yuck. So, I went to another place and got them fixed, and a body wrap too while I was in there. The lady doing the wrap was in charge... I think. Because she double glanced at my nails, then after she set me up on the chair... She walked out the room and came back with another nail guy. She was holding up my swollen, red, and slightly bleeding cuticals and was yelling at him in some other language! Poor guy didn't even do it. -- I only guess he told her that... So, I wonder what all that was about.


----------



## charish

oh my gosh. lisa that' awful. i've never had a manicure , oh , ouch. freakin lady. what an idiot.


----------



## Neome75

Cutting cuticles are a thing of the past, so very old school! Available today is a great product all nail techs should have and use. Cuticle dissolver. Not only for health reasons (for the client &amp; tech) but you also get cleaner manicures. The stuff is amazing. All that is done is a thin spread of the "lotion" is applied on the cuticles, and then it's left to sit for just a few minutes...under 5, and then the tech merely pushes the soggy cuticles back and wipes the goop off with a paper towel! Never should you see blood, yours or the tech's during a nail session! My goodness!


----------



## HaLiMa

ditsch:


----------



## L281173

I would have gotten up and left.


----------



## emily_3383

omg that is sucha health hazard! thats why i dont like getting manicures.


----------



## han

thats horrific i would of like ran out of there screaming


----------



## pinkyfield

i always thought cutting your cuticles was a big no no, because of possibly infections. and pushing cuticles back could cause it too if everything isnt properly cleaned


----------



## itsoktoblush

This is discouraging to hear, this is what I mean when I say the nail industry is being given a bad name by nail shops showing up on every corner. Cuticles should never be cut off, just pushed back, unless you have hangnails. Cuticles are a form of protection into our body. The more you cut them off the more they grow back and heavier. Pushing back gently while they are moist is most beneficial. I'm sorry to hear about your experience.


----------



## sweetnsexy6953

Yea me too, I know this post is old and everything but Ive never had that happen to me and I hope I never will. Sorry to hear that hun.


----------



## Makeup-aholic

One time when I went on a trip to LA, I thought it would be nice to get a pedi.Well the price was just right $5.oo for a pedi so I got one .Well the lady got some tools and the did not look very clean so I asked her to get new ones and she did but when she was doing my feet she was digging into my skin and it hurt. The next day my big toe was swollen like really fat and puss was coming out and it hurt soo bad.It was like that for a week,When I got back from my tirp I swore to never to get a pedi again.


----------

